# Villa Park, IL Muddy Paws Rescue Dog Days



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the Southern WI or Northern IL folks are going to this over the weekend.  My mom has been looking for a "furry dog" to replace the Beardie she lost a few years back and I was thinking of taking Mandi to get her out and about (and make her TIRED!!) for a while. Plus, she needs a bath and I hate to bathe her myself since she is so wriggly!!









Muddy Paws Rescue Dog Days


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

sounds like fun!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My mom, my daughters, Mandalay and I all went up here today...Mandalay was a little overly happy to be there at first, but quickly settled down and it was a lovely day. A very long day, but lovely none the less. 

After we left here, we went to a shelter nearby so my mom could see a few dogs there. While we were inside, I left Mandi in an outside kennel and she seemes to be ok. Then we drove back home and Mandalay had a groomer appointment. It was the first time that she was bathed by anyone other than me. I told the lady that she was going to be a handful since she HATES being bathed. When I picked her up they said that she was a little unhappy at first but then calmed down and let her bathe, brush, dry and trim Mandi's nails. She is so pretty now!! (and she smells SO MUCH better!!) 

After a full day, my puppy is all tuckered out and I feel better about not having had her out and about as much as I wanted to during the week.


----------

